# Custom Damascus Ring makers



## Craig (Mar 17, 2012)

So I'm in the market for an engagement and wedding rings. Rather than going the standard boring route, I'm hoping to get some damascus rings made. I want to get a custom job done so that the engagement ring and her wedding ring nest together in a way that they both fit together and share a pattern in the metal.

Does anyone know of anyone who makes rings? I know Delbert Ealy does mokume rings, but are there any other makers out there I should check out?


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 17, 2012)

I would not recommend steel for a ring. It will turn our skin black and corrode a lot due to the salts in skin.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 17, 2012)

I shopped around for 2 years or so, thought about going the stainless steel route myself too. In the end I went with Dels mokume and I'm very happy I did. That sad if you want a " mokume " style ring I.E. Damascus, your choses in makers goes down not up. As most ring makers don't work in steel and most Damascus makers dont make rings, Del's one of the few exceptions. I know Hoss has made Damascus rings so he might be a good one to ask. When I talked to him about them he sad he would make it but did not recommend it, just like spike sad, also very hard/ impossible to resize.


----------



## Craig (Mar 17, 2012)

I shouldn't have said Damascus, I just meant something in the same visual styling. I don't careso much about the metal composition.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 18, 2012)

Craig said:


> I know Delbert Ealy does mokume rings, but are there any other makers out there I should check out?



Did you see his most recent mokume ring work? I really like the looks of this:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5556-Mokume-ring?p=90263&viewfull=1#post90263


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 18, 2012)

Never been in this store and don't know anything about them, but I know they carry mokume rings. Might give you some ideas, anyway.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 20, 2012)

lots of great custommakers on etsy.com


----------



## Craig (Mar 20, 2012)

Mr. Ealy and I are talking, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Martin Brandt (Mar 26, 2012)

You could google timascus rings and see what pops up. Alpha Knife Supply is tied in with timascus which is totally non corrosive, anodizable, and is damascus made from different titanium alloys. Just a hi-tech mokume.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 26, 2012)

You could also go with my back up route


----------

